# Flat Pay Prompts 1 In 3 In IT To Consider Jump



## Stisfa (Nov 13, 2009)

http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/10/07/1940209/Flat-Pay-Prompts-1-In-3-In-IT-To-Consider-Jump

_"Companies have cut salaries and training, held back on bonuses and piled more work on employees in response to the economic downturn. These tactics may well be pushing many IT pros to go job hunting, Computerworld's latest salary poll has found."

_As always, the comments, amongst the Slashdot audience, provide much needed humor to off-set the slightly antagonistic news.

The company I'm working for is possibly looking to liquidate everything, so I'm in no position to be getting a pay raise, lol. How's everyone else doing here?


----------

